# Jammies howling



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a video of Jammies howling. She doesn't usually do this unless she is looking for me, but I got her to do it for me! I just love my little girl!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How cute! I always thought Jammies picture was cute but the video is even cuter. 

Piper came running when she heard that howling!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That was so cute. She had everydog here looking for her! I love Jammies!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Jammies is so adorable! What a cute little howl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jammies is SO adorable. Kodi had to come running to what her video too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh how sweet,Dizzie came running in to see who was calling!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

HAHA Cute!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is adorable!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Debbie our little Jammise is the cutest thing ever! PKK and MM are barking and looking for her!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute! She's a talker, isn't she? lol My guys are still sleeping on the floor next to me, go figure. lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, how cute! I had a poodle that used to howl at sirens on TV!!

Marj: Abby is laying here under the coffee table oblivious.....lol Nothing seems to rile her up!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine all just came a runnin' when they heard her howl. Too cute.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the way she worked herself up to the full-throated howl. So cute!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

So cute Debbie. All six of mine tried to find Jammie. 

My puppies howled about a week ago when the stupid smoke detector went off. I was making toast!

It was cute but I sure worried if it hurt their ears!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh my..how cute is she? Kipling is still sleeping at my feet...go figure me too Marj!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Love that howl! She is so sweet.

Gitter didn't move a muscle.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a sweet howl!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well................You got my two boys talking after watching the video!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Debbie , I told you they would love this video. It took you long enough to post it. LOL. Jammies has a special place in my heart Deb.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I loved it the video, Jammies is a doll and full of personality.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I know, Dave. I wasn't sure quite how to post it, but I finally figured it out! 
Thank you all for your kind comments about my baby. Please keep her in your prayers. I'm noticing she is getting short of breath with the least bit of playing inside. She doesn't get to play outside, except for the other night when DH had her out and she chased a bunny. DH said she caught the bunny, probably didn't know what to do with it and it got away! She is so funny and the light of my life. I can't bear the thought of losing her, so please pray that the Lord let us be together for a long, long time!
Debbie & Jammies*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For sure Deb.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I had 2 dogs so curious and one barking out the back door. That was CUTE.


----------

